# URGH maggots in the hoof



## horsegirl (18 September 2008)

The farrier found a load of maggots in one hoof of an elderly mare at the yard, has anyone ever seen this before?  It was GROSS


----------



## lexiedhb (18 September 2008)

Yep my share horse has then every summer, as he has shockingly shite feet... its minging, but boiling water with dettol in it makes the little f*ckers move sharpish!!


----------



## cob1 (18 September 2008)

Yack!!!!

Never known this before, must 'ave been festering for a little while!


----------



## hellspells (18 September 2008)

Yep - hydrogen peroxide is also good


----------



## horsegirl (18 September 2008)

The farrier said it was caused by not picking the hooves out properly, is this wrong?


----------



## oofadoofa (18 September 2008)

The girl who used to keep her horse at my yard used to pick her mare's feet out every day properly.  She got them in the bulb of her heal, they just seemed to appear.  Apparently it only takes 8 hours for fly strike.  I had an elderly horse who got them in his neck once, only a small scratch on his neck, went to check him in the field one morning and his neck was crawling!  It was in such an obvious place that I'm sure they just appeared overnight as he was checked twice a day.


----------



## longtalltilly (18 September 2008)

yes iv heard of it alot this year, doesnt help with all the rain and warm weather we have had!  Y farrier suggested theBest thing for it is to spray diluted Jeyes fluid on it twice aday until the frog has dried up abit abit!!


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (18 September 2008)

I've seen it in a horses legs before, it was horrible.


----------



## JessPickle (18 September 2008)

we had one at our yard that has gel pads on his feet, some how the eggs got under the pad through a tiny gap.  Obviously until the pad was off no one even knew was fowl!


----------



## trundle (18 September 2008)

I think I would collapse if I went to look at the Moose's hoof and found maggots in it (and then Cazza would kill me!). Just the thought of it actually makes me want to duck out of work and go and check her feet RIGHT NOW. 

That would be the Moose's feet, obviously, not Cazza's....


----------



## oofadoofa (18 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
we had one at our yard that has gel pads on his feet, some how the eggs got under the pad through a tiny gap.  Obviously until the pad was off no one even knew was fowl! 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG was there a chicken in there or something?!


----------



## Kenzo (18 September 2008)

If something gets to the point of been infected with maggots then really I'd be questioning why....the only things that springs to my mind personally is lack of proper daily care or treatment to an infected area.

But like with some horse owners who may have many native types (for example a welsh stud) where many ponies live a very natrual live grazing out 24/7 on the moorland etc they don't get checked daily, and at times there will be the odd one that falls foul to an infection or fly strike etc....not good but it happens, which is more forgivable in certain circumstances.


----------



## Adina (18 September 2008)

This happened 2 years ago at our yard.  Both times to elderly horses in hind feet.  It was a dry summer and farrier advised to watch for it in old horses because they spend a long time resting  a foot. If the horse has any poo on the sole of foot the flies are attracted and have plenty of time to lay eggs.  The newly hatched maggots then migrate into the dark recesses of frog. But the maggots need oxygen so will not survive if the feet are packed with mud.  So this this will not happen if feet are never picked out or on a younger horse that moves about.  Hence it does not mean that the horse was badly cared for.  Bleach, Hydrogen peroxide, or an alcohol based spray will get rid of them.  But as a preventative Stockholm Tar is best as it fills the crevices and stops any hatched maggots getting in.
Hope this helps, don't feel bad if your horse gets it.  Just remember oldies have different problems.


----------



## Nailed (18 September 2008)

Yes sure sign of cankar.. There good!

Lou x


----------



## Nailed (18 September 2008)

oh and yes its caused by incorrect hoof care... Canker is a form of thrush and the maggots are cleaning away the dead flesh.

Lou x


----------



## Kenzo (18 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If something gets to the point of been infected with maggots then really I'd be questioning why....the only things that springs to my mind personally is lack of proper daily care or treatment to an infected area.

But like with some horse owners who may have many native types (for example a welsh stud) where many ponies live a very natrual live grazing out 24/7 on the moorland etc they don't get checked daily, and at times there will be the odd one that falls foul to an infection or fly strike etc....not good but it happens, which is more forgivable in certain circumstances. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Sorry I was not trying to say that everyone that has found a maggot in there horses hoof does not care for there horses feet correctly (before you all jump on me) but maggots live on dead flesh, or the little buggars can get into infections easily I know that,  but for a lot of maggots to be found in the hoof, not just one but a lot and for the farrier to state what he did then yes I'd put it down to poor care...sorry.


----------



## Jericho (18 September 2008)

fly strike does happen very quickly and my mums quniea pig (sp?) got it over night and my mum checks her  twice daily - the vet said it happens really quickly and it has been a particularly bad summer for it this year. Doesnt help if the horse stands still for large periods of time. My farrier has told me to use Jeyes Fluid for thrush / general good cleaning of frogs etc.


----------



## YorksG (18 September 2008)

The fly actually lays the eggs under the skin, they do not crawl in as maggots. Having got a sheep with fly strike at the moment I can assure you that looking at an animal does not prevent it. The eggs are laid under the skin the maggotts migrate out through the skin, enlarging the holes and creating sores. They do not just eat damaged flesh, they damage flesh. I think Kenzo is thinking of the medical maggots which can be introduced to wounds to debraid them. Unfortunately the species of fly which creates these maggots is not the only one to lay its eggs in living creatures. Sheep have very soft skin (presumably because of the lanolin) and are therefore easy targets. I would assume that soft frogs are more vulnerable than hard ones. As stated above it takes 8 hours for the damn things to hatch, so no it is not a sign of neglect.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (18 September 2008)

One of the mares at our yard had maggots in her heel this year. Horses checked twice a day everyday when not being ridden and more when they are


----------

